# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  durchgeknallt Typen

## schiene

Nein,nicht welche sich teilweise in der Forenwelt rumtreiben sonder einfach verrückte Typen wie z.b.dieser.
Sicher gibts da jede Menge Fundstücke im Netz.

Bsp:
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=52879

----------


## schiene

auch sau doof

----------


## Met Prik

> auch sau doof


  ::  Mach das jetzt sofort aus, Heiko! Scheisse!  :: 


Ich hatte auch mal den Mund voll mit richtig scharfem roten Curry, als ich ploetzlich niesen musste. So musste ich dann mit geschlossenem Mund niesen, wobei mir das Curry leider durch die Nase raus kam. Das hat auch hoellisch gebrannt   ::

----------


## schiene

eklig,eklig und ebenso bescheuert

----------

Also ich finde Johnny Knoxville und Steve-O einfach geil.   ::

----------


## schiene

bei Jackass dürften wohl die Bekanntesten durchgeknallten Typen sein

----------


## schiene

so klein und schon so doof  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...stelle dir vor es gäbe in Zukunft keine Schwachmatten mehr 
die Welt währe arm dran

----------


## schiene

> ...stelle dir vor es gäbe in Zukunft keine Schwachmatten mehr 
> die Welt währe arm dran


und wenn du Musik magst wirst du auch ihn mögen  ::

----------


## schiene

für diesen Trick hat er sicher lange geübt  ::  

http://www.hornoxe.com/zigarettentrick/

----------


## Daniel Sun

> für diesen Trick hat er sicher lange geübt  
> 
> http://www.hornoxe.com/zigarettentrick/


Nicht schlecht! Der kann damit ja bei einer Western Show auftreten!

----------


## schiene

wenns der mal nicht am Kopp hat......

*http://www.hornoxe.com/mit-dem-kopf-...e-einschlagen/*

----------


## schiene

keine Ahnung ob das Video gefakt ist oder real.Zumindest dreht er verständlicher weise ganz schön durch....
http://www.omfg.to/watch/263-41-stun...mit-durchfall/

----------


## walter

[youtube:2r28g57n]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_bc48rpBBg[/youtube:2r28g57n]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Fake, Strohpuppe

----------


## Didi-K

> ...Fake, Strohpuppe


Biste sicher? Woran erkennst du das?   ::

----------


## walter

Würde mich auch interessieren.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[quote=Didi-K]


> ...Fake, Strohpuppe


Biste sicher? Woran erkennst du das?   :: [/quote:1thhwq80]

...mmh, ich dacht ich sehe einen Minibreak in der Szene 
 ( der Break ist dort wo er am Strassenrand steht / dann vom Auto erfasst wird )

und der Flug, fliegt so ein Mensch und landet so ?

und dann frage ich mich 
was ist interessant das man einen Pizaausträger auf Schritt und Tritt filmt ?

----------


## Didi-K

> und dann frage ich mich 
> was ist interessant das man einen Pizaausträger auf Schritt und Tritt filmt ?


Vielleicht der Racheakt eines unzufriedenen Kunden, der immer nur eine kalte Pizza bekommen hat ... ?    ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...guck mal wie der aufklatscht
das ist kein Mensch

----------


## Didi-K

> ...guck mal wie der aufklatscht
> das ist kein Mensch


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie man als Überfahrender aufzuklatschen hat ... aber du hast wohl recht, denn bei Youtube habe ich eine Anmerkung gefunden: "It's fake. From a movie, but i? forget the name. "   :cool:

----------

> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie man als Überfahrender aufzuklatschen hat ...


Ja Willi erkläre mal. Interessiert mich auch.

 :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich dir eine schmiere Phommel,
 fliegst du durch die Luft und klatschst auf wie ein nasser Sack, kapiert 
wir können das vorher ein paar Mal üben bis es sitzt   ::  

Didi, wo wurde jemand überfahren, 
das ist mir echt entgangen   :cool:

----------


## Met Prik

> ...wenn ich dir eine schmiere Phommel,
>  fliegst du durch die Luft und klatschst auf wie ein nasser Sack, kapiert 
> wir können das vorher ein paar Mal üben bis es sitzt


  ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

:cool: 
----------------------


[youtube:3l6v6pit]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH5tiZBBfxE[/youtube:3l6v6pit]

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  Kommt da die Berufsgenossenschaft für auf?

----------


## walter

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen daß ein Farang mächtig sauer auf einem Pizzabäcker war.   ::  

Die Flugbahn lasse ich nochmals nachberechnen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Pizzabäcker - asoziiere - Jack in der Dose

Flugbahn, ...die vom Phommel, gelle   ::

----------


## walter

richtig    ::

----------


## schiene

echt klasse aktion,respekt!!
http://www.omfg.to/watch/1400-wrestling-trick/

----------


## schiene

mit den Ohren nen Luftballon aufblasen!!??  ::  
http://www.omfg.to/watch/2276-ballon...ohr-aufblasen/

----------


## wein4tler

Na, das ist ein Ding. Funktioniert wahrscheinlich über die Eustachische Röhre.

----------


## schiene

Habba babba??habbababbaba???Habababa???!!

*http://www.hornoxe.com/habba-babba/*

----------


## pit

Sollte man bei der nächsten Sylvesterparty mal ausprobieren.

[pb:3lnmbbwm]http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/didi1001/firework.flv[/pb:3lnmbbwm]

 ::

----------


## walter

> Sollte man bei der nächsten Sylvesterparty mal ausprobieren.
> 
> [pb:1z8hdwhg]http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/didi1001/firework.flv[/pb:1z8hdwhg]


Sorry, der Typ hat doch einen Hammer an die B irne bekommen. Hast der eine Ahnung wenn die Rosette verglüht. Dann kann er ein Leben lang in Bohnengrösse kacken.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...es gibt einen Haufen Bekloppte auf der Welt

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das sieht mir nach Jackass aus...die Typen haben eh einen an der Waffel!

----------


## schiene

ist schon bissel makaber wie die andere und sich selbst "auf die Schippe"nehmen.
Schauts auch mal bis zum Ende an!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCxDZRJKkqY

----------


## schiene

ich denke hier in der Rubrik ist er bestens aufgehoben
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/er-...ezahlen-169465

----------


## burny63

::   ::   ::  
Boys on wheels!

----------


## schiene

auch diese lustigen Gesellen aus Thüringen kann man ruhig unter der Rubrik"durchgeknallte Typen"verbuchen.
Voricht,ist nur was für hart gesotten Musikliebhaber welche anspruchsvollen Texte bevorzugen  ::  
[youtube:2x3a8rn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jFIyIkQrz4[/youtube:2x3a8rn4]

----------


## schiene

"unser Loddar",für mich passt er gut in diese Rubrik  ::  
Hier dreht er mal wieder mit seinem brillanten Englischkenntnissen
am Rad...  ::  
[youtube:2cjpnyk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hwZyHvenFw[/youtube:2cjpnyk8]

----------


## schiene

Respekt vor der Leistung aber ich finde es schon sehr leichtsinnig.
Leider ist ihm im Alter von 35 Jahren auch der Leichtsinn zum Verhängnis
geworden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Osman
hier eine seine grössten Leistungen...
[youtube:22tevvgj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e0yXMa708Y[/youtube:22tevvgj]

----------


## wein4tler

Auch ein bißchen durchgeknallt, aber noch vertretbar. 
26 Kilo Bienen bedecken den Körper von Wang Dalin. Der Chinese gewann damit den einstündigen Wettstreit gegen seinen Imker-Kollegen Kongjiang, der nur 22,9 Kilo der Bienen anlockte.

----------


## schiene

Hat doch was......
Ich bin eine ganz normale Frau“, sagte die vierfache Mutter auf der Tätowiermesse „Expo Tatuaje 2011“ in Mexiko, auf der Maria Jose Cristerna als Stargast geladen war.

----------


## schiene

*Lastzugfahrer baut am ersten Arbeitstag fünf Unfälle*
Katastrophen-Start in den Job: An seinem ersten Arbeitstag hat ein Lastwagenfahrer aus Lübeck gleich fünf Unfälle gebaut. Der 59-Jährige hatte in Witzenhausen beim Wenden mit seinem Sattelzug zunächst einen Telefonmast umgefahren, wie die Polizei mitteilte. Der Mann fuhr davon, wurde aber von der Polizei gestellt, als sich der Lkw beim Abbiegen verkeilte und einen gemauerten Zaunpfosten beschädigte. Nachdem die Beamten die Unfälle aufgenommen hatten, schrammte der Lastwagen noch das Zufahrtstor einer Firma. Der Mann sagte der Polizei, er sei übermüdet, es sei sein erster Arbeitstag. Zuvor habe er bereits in der Region Hannover zwei kleinere Unfälle gehabt. Der Fahrer hatte weder Alkohol noch Drogen genommen. Jetzt wird seine Fahrtauglichkeit geprüft.
Quelle:
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/ha...-Unfaelle.html

----------


## schiene

Oma wird mir vergeben das ich sie in diesem Bereich mit einstelle....
 ::

----------


## Robert

Frage an Vaddern: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in diesem Thread die ganzen Youtube Links wieder in Ordnung zu bringen?

----------


## Enrico

> Frage an Vaddern: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in diesem Thread die ganzen Youtube Links wieder in Ordnung zu bringen?


Natürlich, das mache ich schon fast täglich. Ist halt Fummelarbeit, aber immer wenn ich auf was treffe, korrigiere ich die Links. Also danke für den Hinweis, mach mich morgen dran

----------


## Robert

Wie wäre es, per sql Befehl sowas in der Datenbank suchen und korrigieren,
so ein Script bräuchte nur Bruchteile einer Sekunde...

----------


## schiene

ein lustiger schwergewichtiger Fan.....

----------


## schiene

Ein junger Kollege von mir hat bei einem Videodreh die Hauptrolle gespielt...
Its Partytime... ::

----------

